# 15 week old pup just ate a sock!



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Hey everyone.

I’m out of town until Sunday afternoon/evening and my mum has just messaged me saying that my puppy (he’s 15 weeks old, weighing 18-19kg (39-41lb)) has just eaten a sock.

she said that she tried to grab it from him, but when he realised she was going to take up, he ran under the sofa and swallowed it before she can get it.

I googled it and it says that if he doesn’t poop/vomit it out within the next few days, or if he starts to behave ill (can someone tell me what to look out for?), then to take him to the vet, but he should pass it himself.

He’s behaving normally. She said that he drank some water and ate dinner like normal and is now playing with the broom like usual (though he is a little slower but I’m thinking that he’s just tired?).

has anyone else dealt with this before? I really appreciate the help so thank you in advance x


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think I'd depend on a puppy being able to pass a whole sock. You better get some guidance from your vet, but look for him being lethargic or extra restless and some discomfort around his belly and straining to try to poop.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you. I will let her know. Do you think that the hydrogen peroxide trick would work for a puppy? I think we may have some at home from an experiment I did for school. Or is it a different type of peroxide (do they make ones for animals??).









So Our Puppy Swallowed a Sock Last Night


So last night Maximus came in from the yard and made a mad dash for our bedroom. He went into the laundry hamper and grabbed a sock. Before I could get it from him, he SWALLOWED the entire thing. I did some research and a lot of people say you should just wait and watch. I'm looking at Maximus...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Do you think it would be safe for us to get an appointment for tomorrow? Or is it time for an emergency vet?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You'd need to ask your vet about anything like peroxide. I don't have any experience with that. With something as large as a whole sock I would want to know where it is in him asap. I wouldn't be in a panic if I had to wait until tomorrow and he was acting normal, but we've had 2 dogs with obstructions and in our case the soft material one that had passed quite a way down was the worst of the two.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you. Yes, I’ll try to get my mum to get a vet appointment or at least a call for tomorrow. Ignore the bit about his leg she thought she hurt it but I don’t think it is so the main problem is the sock.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Call your Vet. A Vet should always be your first go to for medical advice since you know they have actual medical training vs. someone on the internet who likely has zero medical training and may give potential life threatening advice.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you. Yeah, I’ll definitely ask her to call the vet. He’s quite a big puppy, so I’m hoping that he’s going to do okay.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, call your vet and ask. They may want to xray him to see where the sock is. It could pass right through him or block him up seriously depending on where it is. And DO NOT attempt home remedies from the Internet.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

+1 on Call/visit the vet asap. My neighbor's Border Collie ate a dish rag and didn't survive. You'll have to update everyone. Good luck!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I know someone who gave her full-grown dog peroxide to get it to vomit up styrofoam thing that it swallowed. It vomited it up, and then a couple of hours later experienced a kind of torsion that there's almost no coming back from and died. The vet thought the peroxide episode might have set him up for what happened later. The moral of the story is that if vomiting needs to be induced, let the vet do it.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope everything works out ok, last month our youngest at 5 months swallowed a stuffed toy. We didn't realize for 2 days until she threw it up 2 days later. Very lucky.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Rionel said:


> +1 on Call/visit the vet asap. My neighbor's Border Collie ate a dish rag and didn't survive. You'll have to update everyone. Good luck!


Thank you. My mum is going to call the vet this morning. We haven’t had him for a long time at all so I’m really hoping he’s okay.



Rionel said:


> +1 on Call/visit the vet asap. My neighbor's Border Collie ate a dish rag and didn't survive. You'll have to update everyone. Good luck!


ah omg that’s really worrisome. I’m hoping the vet can see him quickly.




Magwart said:


> I know someone who gave her full-grown dog peroxide to get it to vomit up styrofoam thing that it swallowed. It vomited it up, and then a couple of hours later experienced a kind of torsion that there's almost no coming back from and died. The vet thought the peroxide episode might have set him up for what happened later. The moral of the story is that if vomiting needs to be induced, let the vet do it.


awe that is so sad  




ksotto333 said:


> Hope everything works out ok, last month our youngest at 5 months swallowed a stuffed toy. We didn't realize for 2 days until she threw it up 2 days later. Very lucky.


thank you. I’m hoping that he can just pass it through himself, as I don’t want to stress him out, but I suppose it’s stressful for him either way.

thank you everyone. We’ll definitely call the vet and see what they say. I’ll update you when I know more 💛


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Update:

I just spoke to my mum. Bailey is doing good. He’s eaten his breakfast, drank some water and has been on a walk. He’s behaving completely normally so she’s not too worried. She’s been on the phone with the emergency vet this morning as our usual vet is closed until 2pm. she’s been told that he should be okay, and to just keep an eye on him and he should pass if through himself. He’s been trying to chase the birds in our garden as usual etc so he’s not cowering in the corner or throwing up thankfully.
The only thing she can think is that he went into the poop stance but didn’t poop, but she said that she doesn’t think he’s in pain. Still no sign of the sock out as of yet but I’m happy to have had a vets opinion too.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Bailey isn't quite out of the woods yet.If he continues to be unable to poop that means a blockage.If that's what is happening it's not a good idea to keep feeding him his regular meals. He needs to eliminate before he gets backed up further. The emergency vet may have a suggestion of something to give him to act as a laxative.
There are simple home remedies that may work like a charm - but please check with the vet!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Bailey isn't quite out of the woods yet.If he continues to be unable to poop that means a blockage.If that's what is happening it's not a good idea to keep feeding him his regular meals. He needs to eliminate before he gets backed up further. The emergency vet may have a suggestion of something to give him to act as a laxative.
> There are simple home remedies that may work like a charm - but please check with the vet!


Thank you. I’ve just asked her if he’s pooped as of yet so will hopefully get a response soon. Our usual vet still doesn’t open for another hour so hopefully he poops before then (though if not, we’ll get him an appointment). If he poops but doesn’t poop the sock, is that something to worry about?


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Just heard back: he pooped this morning (“it was normal and a lot”). He had half his lunch and is now sleeping.

I believe he should be able to pass it through hopefully. So we’re just keeping an eye out. but will get a vet appointment if he gets any worse


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the record for sock-eating goes to this great Dane in Oregon: Surgery Reveals Oregon Great Dane Ate 43 Socks

He had 43 socks successfully removed from his stomach!

I own a dog that has eaten thing that should have caused an trip to the veterinary E.R. When she was younger, I couldn't put bedding in her crate, as she'd eat it, stuffing and all. Towels didn't survive either - she had to lie on the bare plastic.

She destroyed quite a few socks, too. She once ate half a sock, and I made the mistake of putting the remains in a trash can that didn't have a lid. She took it out, and ate the rest of it. 

After awhile, I learned to just stop worrying. Her digestive system seemed to handle just about everything with ease!

The strangest thing that happened was she ate my other dog's collar. One day, I found a plastic collar buckle on the floor. There was no fabric attached to it, so I assumed that maybe it was something I'd bought for my leather work, and the cat had knocked it on the floor, and the dogs had chewed it a bit.

I thought nothing more of it until I was looking for Eska's collar, the one she wore for training classes. It was nowhere to be found. Then, I remembered, it had fallen on the floor, and I'd forgotten to pick it up. The light gradually went on, shall we say... 

Here's Eska wearing the collar: 










I know the outcome for dogs that eat strange things isn't always so happy, so keep an eye on him until you are sure the sock has passed!

I never did find the remains of Eska's collar, but then I wasn't looking for it until at least 3 days after it was eaten!


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> Bailey isn't quite out of the woods yet.If he continues to be unable to poop that means a blockage.If that's what is happening it's not a good idea to keep feeding him his regular meals. He needs to eliminate before he gets backed up further. The emergency vet may have a suggestion of something to give him to act as a laxative.
> There are simple home remedies that may work like a charm - but please check with the vet!


Years ago I had a bulldog (one of my first dogs) that ate a rubber ball a child had throw over the fence. He seemed fine and continued to eat, but a week later things went south. A blockage developed, the vet had to use equine implements to clear it, and that lasted a few months. Then after he became chronically constipated we were back to the vet and a second treatment. The damage was to the nerves of the dog's colon, according to the vet. He literally could no longer process his food and eventually his whole condition deteriorated. He had to be put down after the second treatment failed to resolve, and his lack of nutrition became even more serious. I really hope nothing like this happens for you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's good news @Baileyshuman Continue keeping a close eye on him. I've had dogs that ate parts of stuffed and plastic toys with zero problems, but also have one now that gets stopped up from time to time eating grass.Her remedy is a day of eating a slice of whole wheat bread slathered with margarine every three hours until she's cleaned out. Fiber and oil.I'm absolutely NOT recommending this. It's very specific to this dog and her digestive system.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> I think the record for sock-eating goes to this great Dane in Oregon: Surgery Reveals Oregon Great Dane Ate 43 Socks
> 
> He had 43 socks successfully removed from his stomach!
> 
> ...


Ah wow! I’ve never realised how much things could be eaten by a puppy. Our chow has never eaten anything like that (aside from a bee). I’m glad your puppy was alright - and I suppose that I’ll gradually realise how he works


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Rionel said:


> Years ago I had a bulldog (one of my first dogs) that ate a rubber ball a child had throw over the fence. He seemed fine and continued to eat, but a week later things went south. A blockage developed, the vet had to use equine implements to clear it, and that lasted a few months. Then after he became chronically constipated we were back to the vet and a second treatment. The damage was to the nerves of the dog's colon, according to the vet. He literally could no longer process his food and eventually his whole condition deteriorated. He had to be put down after the second treatment failed to resolve, and his lack of nutrition became even more serious. I really hope nothing like this happens for you.


Wow. I’m sorry about your dog. Bailey is still pooping like usual so I just assume that the sock hasn’t passed through properly just yet, but I’m hoping it’ll be fine. If it doesn’t pass through by tomorrow morning, we’ll get a vet appointment for him, but I’m hoping it’ll come through tonight.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> That's good news @Baileyshuman.Continue keeping a close eye on him. I've had dogs that ate parts of stuffed and plastic toys with zero problems, but also have one now that gets stopped up from time to time eating grass.Her remedy is a day of eating a slice of whole wheat bread slathered with margarine every three hours until she's cleaned out. Fiber and oil.I'm absolutely NOT recommending this. It's very specific to this dog and her digestive system.


Thank you. Im thinking that he’s okay. My mum is watching him and I’ll be home tomorrow afternoon so that I can watch him myself. Thanks so much everyone for the help x


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am normally more kind and diplomatic - but in this instance, there is too much ...............nonsense here. You keep saying "I think he will pass it" ......?????? What experience do you have to make you think that??? You came asking for advice - but keep denying what you are told! I have used the peroxide "trick" MANY times....I have worked/volunteered in vet practices, been married to a vet, spent 4 years at vet school - working there in clinics and offices...so I DO have "some" background!!!

Peroxide should have been given immediately! Or a vet visit - they don't use peroxide to make them throw up...they have an eye drop that is even faster and more effective! A sock is big! Can it pass? Depends!!! It can ----- OR!!!! it can clog his gut, cut off the opening between stomach and gut and cause the intestines to die and THAT is potentially lethal ...IT HAS to be removed one way or another.

One time we had a BIG Quarter Horse stallion in for surgical colic.....guess why he coliced???? He ate a SOCK! (his tail was braided and the sock used to keep it clean - common practice in show barns).....the sock got stuck in his intestines - after the spot where the sock was stuck - the gut was dark purple.....the horse was euthanized on the table.....a horse is ALOT bigger than your puppy!

GET THE PUPPY TO THE VET ASAP!!!!

Lee


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

wolfstraum said:


> I am normally more kind and diplomatic - but in this instance, there is too much ...............nonsense here. You keep saying "I think he will pass it" ......?????? What experience do you have to make you think that??? You came asking for advice - but keep denying what you are told! I have used the peroxide "trick" MANY times....I have worked/volunteered in vet practices, been married to a vet, spent 4 years at vet school - working there in clinics and offices...so I DO have "some" background!!!
> 
> Peroxide should have been given immediately! Or a vet visit - they don't use peroxide to make them throw up...they have an eye drop that is even faster and more effective! A sock is big! Can it pass? Depends!!! It can ----- OR!!!! it can clog his gut, cut off the opening between stomach and gut and cause the intestines to die and THAT is potentially lethal ...IT HAS to be removed one way or another.
> 
> ...


Oh I’m sorry, I didn’t realise - I thought that I had taken everyone’s advice in mind. Bailey is our first GSD, and our other dog has never done anything like this. Please bear in mind that I’m not at home at the moment. I’m out of town, and my mum is watching our puppy. She called the emergency vet first thing this morning and the advice given was “keep an eye on him, he likely won’t need to come in, and he should either poop or vomit it out within the next few days”. At least that is what my mum has told me (she spent at least a quarter of an hour discussing it with them).

Everyone here mostly said either “call the vet and ask” which we did or “I wouldn’t use peroxide without a vets opinion” so we didn’t use peroxide.

I didn’t mean to offend anyone or disregard anyone’s advice, I genuinely want to do what is best for my dog.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

When I said talk to the vet, I really thought they'd advise bringing him in right away because of the size and material of the sock. I'm surprised they didn't.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve Strom said:


> When I said talk to the vet, I really thought they'd advise bringing him in right away because of the size and material of the sock. I'm surprised they didn't.


same.
but working at a vet ive seen thick, adult sized wool socks pass, as well as infant socks that have caused obstructions. i’ve also known a dog to fall critically ill and have a piece of a rope toy removed that he had absolutely no access to for at least 2 weeks.
so many factors.
all i can say at this point is the moment he stops seeming fine, don’t call the vet, just go! they can decline quickly!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Fodder said:


> same.
> but working at a vet ive seen thick, adult sized wool socks pass, as well as infant socks that have caused obstructions. i’ve also known a dog to fall critically ill and have a piece of a rope toy removed that he had absolutely no access to for at least 2 weeks.
> so many factors.
> all i can say at this point is the moment he stops seeming fine, don’t call the vet, just go! they can decline quickly!


Yeah, I know what they can pass is amazing sometimes, but the way this happened I would have thought the vet would want to assess the dog right away.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Steve Strom said:


> When I said talk to the vet, I really thought they'd advise bringing him in right away because of the size and material of the sock. I'm surprised they didn't.


yes, I would’ve thought the same but I just assumed that they would have a good reason for it.



Fodder said:


> same.
> but working at a vet ive seen thick, adult sized wool socks pass, as well as infant socks that have caused obstructions. i’ve also known a dog to fall critically ill and have a piece of a rope toy removed that he had absolutely no access to for at least 2 weeks.
> so many factors.
> all i can say at this point is the moment he stops seeming fine, don’t call the vet, just go! they can decline quickly!


thank you. yeah, we definitely will. If he doesn’t poop/vomit it tonight or tomorrow, we will take him to the vet either way.




Steve Strom said:


> Yeah, I know what they can pass is amazing sometimes, but the way this happened I would have thought the vet would want to assess the dog right away.


Do you think I should look for a better vet?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My sister's pup is around the same age. It ate a sock and they called the vet, who said ER and they made the pup vomit it out. And then the dog's favorite toy a stuffed duck minus some stuffing and the squeaker, that he carried with him everywhere and slept with, went missing when my sister went to put him in the crate for the night. She didn't think he ate it, but she wasn't sure, it may have been left outside and run over by the guys doing the lawn. Anyway, the dog was eating and drinking fine, threw up on Mother's Day, but it was just food. Two days later he vomited out Ducky. The whole thing. That's scary. She removed all toys like that. Some pups you have to watch a lot closer.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I don't feel a horse's digestive tract can be compared to a dog's. They are very different, designed for processing different types of food.

Obviously a horse is a much larger animal, but that doesn't necessarily mean they can safely eat larger objects. The openings between organs in a horse's digestive system are very small and anything that is not well ground up will not pass through and cause a blockage, even coarse hay.

Goodness knows I've found all sorts of surprises in dog poop over the years, including a complete plastic grocery bag. I never knew that dog had eaten that until then. I would think that many of us have had those same experiences.

The OP is doing all that the vets have advised. I hope they are right and that everything turns out well for them all.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Many years ago I heard of a police canine that had a tennis ball in its stomach. The vet found it when the dog was being operated on for something totally unrelated. No one knew how long it had been there, but judging from the condition of the ball, it had been quite awhile.

The only symptom the dog showed was he seemed to have a very sensitive stomach, and would vomit more often that usual.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

This is a friend of mines boxer. She imported the end of 2020. After a couple months, developed a blockage. Surgery performed but she didn’t recognize the collapsed ball as one she’d ever had at her house. She contacted the breeder who immediately recognized the ball. The breeder then went back to X-rays taken where she could easily see it. This ball was inside the dog for over a year before it became a problem.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow! Poor dog!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Holy cow! That poor dog! Are the last 2 pictures that same ball after being inside a dog for a year!?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

NadDog24 said:


> Holy cow! That poor dog! Are the last 2 pictures that same ball after being inside a dog for a year!?


Yes


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Holy.... 😱
That is terrible.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Hey everyone. thank you so much for all the help, it is greatly appreciated! We booked a vet appointment on Monday for Friday evening (that’s the only appointment they had, and didn’t deem it an emergency as they suspected that it’ll be pooped/vomited out). Thankfully, we won’t be needing the appointment anymore as this morning Bailey has pooped it out. It could’ve been out for a few days, as no one has actually seen him poop it, but this morning, he ran inside dragging a once white (now brown) sock into the house 
We’ve since removed all items small enough to be swallowed, and put them far far away, and got him an extra large Kong to enjoy instead 🥰

@Saphire i hope the boxer was okay after that! My goodness, that’s a long time!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Baileyshuman said:


> Hey everyone. thank you so much for all the help, it is greatly appreciated! We booked a vet appointment on Monday for Friday evening (that’s the only appointment they had, and didn’t deem it an emergency as they suspected that it’ll be pooped/vomited out). Thankfully, we won’t be needing the appointment anymore as this morning Bailey has pooped it out. It could’ve been out for a few days, as no one has actually seen him poop it, but this morning, he ran inside dragging a once white (now brown) sock into the house
> We’ve since removed all items small enough to be swallowed, and put them far far away, and got him an extra large Kong to enjoy instead 🥰
> 
> @Saphire i hope the boxer was okay after that! My goodness, that’s a long time!


Boxer totally recovered


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Baileyshuman said:


> Hey everyone.......sock


I didn't read all the replies but watch the stomach for bloating. If you don't take him to the vet, watch real close on the stomach. If he is in an area that can be cleaned easily, the vet may prescribe a couple of tablespoons of olive oil or similar. That is a lot for the weight but a sock is a lot to pass. Pups can have the tendency to swallow something that is being taken away from them but ........wow!
EDIT - Just read the good news part. What a sight that must have been but quite a scare. Glad it turned OK. Besides, you would have eventually lost one sock anyway.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Baileyshuman said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I’m out of town until Sunday afternoon/evening and my mum has just messaged me saying that my puppy (he’s 15 weeks old, weighing 18-19kg (39-41lb)) has just eaten a sock.
> 
> ...


YES!!!! My same age puppy opened my sock drawer and scarfed down a sock like a spaghetti noddle(sock was almost as long as her) when I tried to get it(no she would not trade it for anything) so yes it would cause problems. Vets and online info said that you have about 2 hours to get it out without much damage otherwise it most likely WILL cause problems/damage. Had to leave work and go to the emergency room at the vets who got the white sock out that was now purple(blue berries). GO TO THE VET NOW!!!!!


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Baileyshuman said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I’m out of town until Sunday afternoon/evening and my mum has just messaged me saying that my puppy (he’s 15 weeks old, weighing 18-19kg (39-41lb)) has just eaten a sock.
> 
> ...


size wise PUPPY and adult DOG are not the same-so sock would hurt/kill a puppy were it wont bother a grown dog much.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Baileyshuman said:


> Thank you. I will let her know. Do you think that the hydrogen peroxide trick would work for a puppy? I think we may have some at home from an experiment I did for school. Or is it a different type of peroxide (do they make ones for animals??).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3%peroxide wont work on something like a sock(could do more damage)-that is more for like grapes/small stuff and has to be use almost immanently. GET PUPPY TO VET-DONT WAIT-BEEN THERE


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Baileyshuman said:


> Oh I’m sorry, I didn’t realise - I thought that I had taken everyone’s advice in mind. Bailey is our first GSD, and our other dog has never done anything like this. Please bear in mind that I’m not at home at the moment. I’m out of town, and my mum is watching our puppy. She called the emergency vet first thing this morning and the advice given was “keep an eye on him, he likely won’t need to come in, and he should either poop or vomit it out within the next few days”. At least that is what my mum has told me (she spent at least a quarter of an hour discussing it with them).
> 
> Everyone here mostly said either “call the vet and ask” which we did or “I wouldn’t use peroxide without a vets opinion” so we didn’t use peroxide.
> 
> I didn’t mean to offend anyone or disregard anyone’s advice, I genuinely want to do what is best for my dog.


GO TO VET NOW PLEASE DONT WAIT!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dojoson41 said:


> GO TO VET NOW PLEASE DONT WAIT!!!!


It's ok, the pup pooped it out.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Baileyshuman said:


> Hey everyone. thank you so much for all the help, it is greatly appreciated! We booked a vet appointment on Monday for Friday evening (that’s the only appointment they had, and didn’t deem it an emergency as they suspected that it’ll be pooped/vomited out). Thankfully, we won’t be needing the appointment anymore as this morning Bailey has pooped it out. It could’ve been out for a few days, as no one has actually seen him poop it, but this morning, he ran inside dragging a once white (now brown) sock into the house
> We’ve since removed all items small enough to be swallowed, and put them far far away, and got him an extra large Kong to enjoy instead 🥰
> 
> @Saphire i hope the boxer was okay after that! My goodness, that’s a long time!



Great news! Nitro had to have an enema once, not fun. And ... you've got an almost matching pair of socks again.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

coolgsd said:


> I didn't read all the replies but watch the stomach for bloating. If you don't take him to the vet, watch real close on the stomach. If he is in an area that can be cleaned easily, the vet may prescribe a couple of tablespoons of olive oil or similar. That is a lot for the weight but a sock is a lot to pass. Pups can have the tendency to swallow something that is being taken away from them but ........wow!
> EDIT - Just read the good news part. What a sight that must have been but quite a scare. Glad it turned OK. Besides, you would have eventually lost one sock anyway.


Thank you. yeah, definitely. I’d rather be down a 30p primary sock than have him go through surgery. I guess we’re going to have to start trading for things he takes instead of grabbing them 😅



dojoson41 said:


> size wise PUPPY and adult DOG are not the same-so sock would hurt/kill a puppy were it wont bother a grown dog much.


thank you x 
the sock has been pooped out, and Bailey is causing a lot of puppy problems like usual (biting feet, chasing birds, eating poop), he eats and poops like he’s Marley from Marley and Me, so I’m not too worried about his digestion. Thankfully it was one of my socks and not one of my brothers (I am 5”1 and shoe size 5). I hope your dog was okay! 



Dunkirk said:


> Great news! Nitro had to have an enema once, not fun. And ... you've got an almost matching pair of socks again.


Oh that doesn’t sound good. I hope he’s alright


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Baileyshuman said:


> Hey everyone. thank you so much for all the help, it is greatly appreciated! We booked a vet appointment on Monday for Friday evening (that’s the only appointment they had, and didn’t deem it an emergency as they suspected that it’ll be pooped/vomited out). Thankfully, we won’t be needing the appointment anymore as this morning Bailey has pooped it out. It could’ve been out for a few days, as no one has actually seen him poop it, but this morning, he ran inside dragging a once white (now brown) sock into the house
> We’ve since removed all items small enough to be swallowed, and put them far far away, and got him an extra large Kong to enjoy instead 🥰
> 
> @Saphire i hope the boxer was okay after that! My goodness, that’s a long time!


Great news!


----------

